# 8 weeks old today!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our lovely little brood turned eight weeks old today. One week from today 2 of the babes move on to their new homes- purple (Obsidian) and pink (Baillie) collars. The next day two more leave us- black and blue (Edison) collars. Then on Sunday red (Vito) is being met at the airport and is flying to his home in BC. On the 8th green collar (Bobby- after Bob Dylan) is meeting his new Mom and Dad at Trillium's home, after them coming here the day before and having dinner with us, and is flying home with them. Guess who is going to be spoiled silly and have 10,000 photos done between Sunday and Thursday??!! Gee...I wonder!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My gosh, they are so pretty that they look like sculptures!
Although I know that you will miss them, it must feel great to be making so many families so happy!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Makes me think of cartoon " he's rolly Polly olly, he's short and fat and round, something something.. Smartest kid around! "

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I love that little Baillie. She looks adventurous, mischievous and fun-loving. They're all precious!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Baillie suits the song! She and Edison have duked it out the whole time for who is biggest weight wise, but she has been the rollie pollie ollie the whole time, even when he surpasses her in ounces. I think she may have a lusher coat than everyone else, but she is undeniably a tank! And she has always been the first to do everything. She is a precocious and inquisitive little dickens!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ohhh, I have tears already! It was such a joy to see these babies. They are all so beautiful and going to be well loved! The new parents must join this site so we can see them grow up! :Cry: :hug:
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We are emotional too. I cannot explain it, but these babies have just touched our hearts in a huge way! Maybe because both Mom and Dad live in our homes and mean a great deal to us...I don't know. But we love them dearly and do know how loved they are going to be by their new families, we just need to get our heads and our hearts on the same page.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Enjoyed looking at your happy and healthy pups...sure you're happy and sad to say good-bye...that's why I'm not at breeder...I'd always keep them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some more today shots...


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*First and Center Puppy*

Is the First Photo Puppy and the Center Puppy in the third photo the same? They are lookers! HerdingStdPoodle :in-love:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

No, the first photo is Baillie the pink collared girl and the center pup third photo is our black collared boy who does not have a name yet. Thank you! The red babes have totally turned my crank this litter.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Confused*

I'm confused. The first photo of your post (puppy photo) has a pink collar. But the third photo down, (the center puppy held in the arms), has no collar visible. So are these the ones that your mentioned in your reply? HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes...and if you look to the right in the third photo, you can see the squirmy worm has a pink collar, but the red looking straight ahead is the only other red puppy, and this is our black collar boy.


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

They're just gorgeous! Their new families are going to adore them ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

So cute & fluffy I want a baby spoo.:angel:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, these guys are all just dolls and if it wasn't for the laws around here our family would be getting an addition. I just love them. We're going to miss them a ton. That said its wonderful to know they are all going to such great homes.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a weird comment... I love the size, shape, and ear leather on some of these pups. It's amazing some of the crappy ears I've seen hidden under a LOT of coat. Wish my toy had bigger ears to yank .

Rebecca


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't think that is a weird comment. I tell Trillium all the time how nuts I am about their ear leathers. They are huge! Both Mom and Dad have nice ears too.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Your pups are beautiful (no surprise there though!) Great looking group!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

The more I see these beautiful babies the more I love them. They are so beautiful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

pandj said:


> The more I see these beautiful babies the more I love them. They are so beautiful.
> 
> Me too! Such gorgeous babies!


----------

